# grafikkarte Ich bitte euch um hilfe



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

hallo erstmal ich bin neu hier 
ich brauche eine neue grafikkarte und da ich wirklich Gar keine ahnung habe welche es werden soll bzw welche wieviel bringt habe ich mich hier angemeldet und muss um eure hilfe bitte 
ich habe mir erst einen Pc günstig gekauft

also zu den daten jetzt

Windows 8
Intel(R) Core (TM) i5-3350P CPU @ 3.10GHz
8gb Arbeitsspeicher
Nvidia Geforce GT 630

ich wollte euch erstmal fragen ob der prozessor und arbeitsspeicher  ausreichen würde zb Call of duty Ghosts oder Battlefield 4 auf Ultra  spielen zu können?

und da ich finde das die grafikkarte schon bissle schwach auf der brust is dachte ich mir ich kaufe mal ne neue grafikkarte 
aber da ich ja leider nicht in gold topf gefallen bin  kann ich auch nich so viel aus geben 

ich suche eine grafikkarte für unter 250 euro(günstiger ist natürlich erwünscht) wo ich die aktuellen spiele auf hoch bis ultra spielen könnte?

ich bedanke mich schon einmal das ihr den kompletten text gelesen habt und hoffe auf baldige antwort

Danke Schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Also, die CPU ist halt eine "stromsparende" Version der normalen Core i5 und daher nicht ganz so schnell, aber die sollte trotzdem schnell genug sein. 4 Kerne hat die ja, dann ist "nur" der Takt nicht so dolle, das macht aber jetzt nicht direkt so viel aus, dass du statt zB 60 FPS (Bilder pro Sekunde) nur die Hälfte hast   ich schätze mal: statt zb 60 hättest Du vlt 5 weniger, mit Pech 10. Also in Prozent vlt 10-15%.

 RAM reicht auch.

 Und Grafikkarte: ganz klar eine AMD R9 270X, die kostet ca 160-180€, zB von MSI oder Gigabyte nehmen die sind dann auch schon recht leise. Teurere Karten bis 240€ sind nicht besser, und ab 250€ wäre dann die R9 280X nochmal 25-30% schneller. DIE würde natürlich eher auch für Ultra reichen vor allem für BF4, aber: reicht Dein Netzteil überhaupt? Was haste denn für eines?


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

mit der AMD R9 270X ist call of duty ghost oder auch bf4 auf hoch möglich oder sogar ultra? 

habe so ein fertig pc geschenkt gekriegt und auf dem karton steht nur 

Aspire M3985

OS Windows 8
CPU Intel Core i5 3350p
RAM 8GB DDR3
HDD 1TB+ 16GB SSD Cache
OPTICAL DVD-Super Multi
VIDEO NVIDIA Geforce GT630 2GB
NETWORKING 10/100/1000
MODEM None
KEYBOARD PS/2 Keybord
MOUSE PS/2 Mouse
SPEAKER None
SOFTWARE Microsoft Office Trail
BIOS P11-A3

will keine werbung machen aber habe den von medimaxx war hier son eröffnungs angebot^^

kann man irgendwo nachgucken was für ein netzteil ich habe?


----------



## Shorty484 (19. November 2013)

Mach mal den Seitendeckel vom Gehäuse auf. Auf dem Netzteil sollte ein Aufkleber mit der Bezeichnung, Wattzahl und techn. Daten zu finden sein.


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

dann verfällt die garantie :/


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

reaper198705 schrieb:


> dann verfällt die garantie :/



Erstens stimmt das nicht (da gab es Urteile, dass das nicht zumutbar sei für den Kunden) und zweites: wie wolltest Du denn dann überhaupt die neue Kare einbauen, wenn Du den PC nicht aufmachen willst? ^^  oder hast Du das falsch verstanden? den PC an der Seite aufmachen, nicht das Netzteil.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. November 2013)

Aber nicht wenn du nur reinschaust. Oder klebt da ein Siegel vor? 
Wenn du eine neue Grafikkarte einbaust, musst du den ja eh öffnen. Oder wie wolltest du das machen?


----------



## stawacz (19. November 2013)

du solltest nur nich an der karte selbst die taktraten ändern,,also overclocken,,alles andere is ok


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

ja ein siegel is daran ^^ 
und ich habe überlegt es direkt bei medimaxx einbauen zu lassen ausser natürlich es ist zu teuer

Also darf ich das siegel kaputt machen ohne das die garantie futsch ist?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. November 2013)

Lad vll mal ein Foto hoch vorher


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

ein foto von dem siegel?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. November 2013)

Warum nicht


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (19. November 2013)

Also, ich hab mal recherchiert
Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung des handlers sollte bei sachgemäßer Behandlung bestehen bleiben. Die Garantie, die freiwillig vom Hersteller vergeben wird, könnte beeinträchtigt werden, da müsstest du auf die Garantiekarte oder ähnliches schauen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Wie gesagt: du müsstest so oder so den PC ja aufmachen wegen der neuen Karte, und auch wenn das der Laden macht, könntest Du Probleme bei einer eventuellen "Garantie" bekommen, die VIELLEICHT mehr umfasst als eine normaler Gewährleistung - letztere beträgt 2 Jahre und geht auf keinen Fall verloren, außer Du machst da wirklich selber was kaputt. Die wollen halt vermeiden, wenn zB das Board kaputtgeht und nicht auszuschließen ist, dass das wegen eines von Dir neu, aber falsch eingebauten CPU-Kühlers passiert ist und du zwecks Vertuschung wieder den alten eingebaut hast.

Wie alt ist der PC denn? Es ist halt auch extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass irgendwas Garantie-relevantes kaputtgeht, wenn der PC schon ein paar Monate probemlos lief. Vielleicht mal ein Lüfter oder so, aber dann würd ich sowieso eher selber nen neuen Kaufen als vlt wochenlang den PC abzugeben


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

den pc hab ich seit ner woche  und ich schraub ihn gleichmal auf ich vertrau euch


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

reaper198705 schrieb:


> den pc hab ich seit ner woche  und ich schraub ihn gleichmal auf ich vertrau euch



hmm, wieso hast du dann nicht lieber vorher gefragt, ob der was taugt zum Spielen? Was hat der denn gekostet?


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

hab ihn geschenkt gekriegt und er war net soo teuer glaube um die 300 euro war so ein angebot weil hier der laden neu 
aufgemacht hatte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab nen foto vom netzteil gemacht bzw von den daten hoffe man kann es sehen


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

sry doppelt gepostet hab das hier wieder gelöscht hehe


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Okay, da muss definitiv das Netzteil auch neu her. Das hat nur 300W UND ist eine "Billigmarke". Selbst ein gutes Markennetzteil wäre mit 300W schon überfordert, da der PC um die 300W in der Spitze beim Gamen ziehen kann.


In dem Fall also ganz klar die AMD R9 270X und dazu dann ein neues Netzteil, 450W Markenmodell für 40-50€. Hast Du einen Shop, in dem Du gerne bestellen würdest? Ich selber favorisiere hardwareversand.de , auch alternate ist gut, oder Amazon, wobei die bei Hardware meistens nicht so günstig sind.


Aber für unter 400€ war der PC absolut kein Fehlkauf. Für 500€ oder mehr, DANN wäre es aber ein Fehlkauf gewesen, weil du dann mit "selber zusammenstellen" billiger bei weggekommen wärst als mit "Nachrüsten von Grafikkarte UND Netzteil". Der quasi identische PC mit Windows 8 selber zusammengestellt würde Dich etwa 450€ kosten.


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

nein ich habe keine lieblingseite im internet für sowas habe ehrlich gesagt noch nie pc teile übers internet gekauft hehe
ok danke ich bin euch allen sehr dankbar für die hilfe vor allem dir Herbboy das du deine zeit für einen *anfänger* mich mich geopfert hast hehe ich habe da noch eine frage ^^ könntest du mir eventuell einen link von beidem schicken es währe nett wenn es günstig währe hehe 

achja und die grafikkarte reicht dann locker aus für cod ghosts auf ultra bzw hoch? bf4 vielleicht auch hehe 
ist ja nich wenig geld für grafikkarte und netzteil 

danke nochmals für alle ihr seid die besten <3


----------



## Shorty484 (19. November 2013)

Für hoch sollte es auf alle Fälle reichen. Selbst wenn die Karte für Ultra nicht reichen sollte, ist das aber nicht schlimm. Ich konnte bis jetzt bei keinem Spiel einen großen Unterschied zwischen "hoch" und "Ultra" feststellen. Das ist eher ein Modus zum protzen: "Guck mal was für tolle Hardware ich habe!"

Habe mal was rausgesucht:
http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/125795/Gigabyte+Radeon+R9+270+WindForce+2X+OC%2C+2GB+GDDR5.article
http://www.hardwareversand.de/400+-...0+V3+Non-Modular+80++Bronze,+500+Watt.article


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

das netzteil ist noch langsamer oder? das ist noch in meinem alten rechner drinne 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

danke fürs raussuchen


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2013)

Guckst Du hier:

be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144)  oder Cougar SX 460 PCGH-Edition 460W ATX 2.3  wenn Du über die links zu hardwareversand.de gehst, sind die oft günstiger als bei Direktaufruf im Shop. Versand sind 5€ bei Vorkasse. Ich überweise online per Sparkasse, da wird der Geldeingang dann von hardwareversand.de schon vormittags drauf bestätigt, und abends ist das Paket dann raus (sofern die Sachen alle auf Lager sind)

 Und Grafikkarte: zB MSI R9 270X Gaming 2G, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V303-002R)  oder Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R927XOC-2GD)


 ODER wenn Du doch mehr ausgeben willst ne R9 280X: Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) oder MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R)  oder ASUS R9280X-DC2-3GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0501-M0NA00)


 Die R9 270X reicht für hohe Details, die 280X wäre halt NOCH besser, aber dann kommst Du über 300€ mit dem Netzteil.


 PS: was wichtiges fällt mir noch ein! Du musst mal schauen, ob eine längere Grafikkarte überhaupt reinpasst - schau mal das Bild hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 wie viel Platz ist da ungefähr von der Gehäuserückseite bis zu dem "Käfig" vorne, hab das mal gelb markiert (das ist irgendein PC nur als Beispiel) ?


----------



## reaper198705 (19. November 2013)

also die grafikkarte is ungefähr 14 cm lang und wenn ich mich net total vertan habe bis zu der stell auf dem bild sinds ungefähr 24 cm

ach bei den letzten 3 grafikkarten die du gepostet hast die letzten 3 wieweit hängen die technisch ausseinander ich habe mir gedacht ich kaufe mir vielleicht die  Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) 
oder sind die anderen beiden wesentlich besser?

achja denke das ich mir die sachen mitte nächsten monats kaufen werde 
meint ihr das es sich da noch lohnt oder kommen bis dahin bessere mit dem gleichen preis? weiss ja net wie das so schwankt mit den preisen bzw wie schnell neue rausgehauen werden von den entwicklern hehe


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

Grad die Gigabyte ist SEHR lang, und auch andere R9 280X sind idR eher ab 26cm lang - wenn es wirklich nur 24cm sind, passt die nicht. Wie viel Platz ist denn vom Ende der GTX 630 bis zu der Stelle, wo sie anstoßen würde, wenn sie länger wäre?


----------



## reaper198705 (20. November 2013)

also ingesamt von anfang grafikkarte bis zu diesem festplatten halter sind es 25 cm 
ende grafikkarte bis zu diesem kasten sind es 10 cm

aber ich habe abgemessen grafikkarte oberste kante bis zum pc gehäuse boden und der festplatten kasten zum gehäuse boden 

weiss die maße net mehr genau aber die grafikkarte sollte 1 cm platz haben zwischen grafikkarte und diesem festplatten gehäuse


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

Also, man kann natürlich bestellen, und wenn es nicht passt zurücksenden. Oder vlt lässt sich ja der Käfig an dieser Stelle auch entfernen? Man könnte zur Not auch flexen, aber dann ist die Garantie ganz sicher futsch


----------



## reaper198705 (20. November 2013)

die 3 grafikkarten die du gepostet hattest unterscheiden sich nich? ausser im preis?


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

Schau mal bei den Details auf den Takt - das wäre der einzige Unterschied. Aber auch da macht das kaum was aus, 10% mehr Takt sind im Spiel idR maximal 5% mehr Leistung


----------



## reaper198705 (20. November 2013)

dankeschön für deine zeit  hast mir echt sehr damit geholfen


----------



## reaper198705 (26. Dezember 2013)

hallo ich bins nochmal wollte mal ebend fragen ob es sich immer noch lohnt die grafikkarte zu kaufen um bf4 auf hoch spielen zu können 

Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) 
und ob jemand ein günstiges netzteil empfehlen könnte dafür

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

wo willst Du denn bestellen? Die Karte ist immer noch gut, das ändert sich nicht so schnell    Auch gut wäre eine Nvidia GTX 770, die kostet zwar ca 20€ mehr, da sind aber bei einigen Shops dann 3 Games dabei (Splinter Cell Blacklist, Assassins Creed 4 und Batham Arkham Origins). Die R9 280X gibt es zwar theoretisch auch als Version inkl. BF4, aber die ist kaum zu haben bzw. erst ab 300€


----------



## reaper198705 (26. Dezember 2013)

wo könnte ich die am besten bestellen? bei der nvidia gtx 770 gibs ja auch unterschiede fall ich mich net irre ^^ und die radeon hat 3gb und die nvdia seh ich nur mit 2 gb 

das netzteil is für beide gut geeignet? http://preisvergleich.pcgameshardware.de/be-quiet-system-power-7-500w-atx-2-31-bn144-a871344.html


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2013)

Jo, das Netzteil passt für alle modernen PCs und Grafikkarten sehr gut. 

 Bei der GTX 770 zB diese bei hardwareversand auf Lager ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04E1-M0NA00)  und die machen an sich auch bei der Aktion von Nvidia mit. Wegen der Spiele lohnt sich der Aufpreis halt dann vlt. , wenn die dich aber nicht so interessieren, kannst Du auch die R9 280X nehmen und was sparen


----------



## Naerio (28. März 2014)

Hay hab gesehn der Tread ist etwas älter, aber habe genau das gleiche bzw. wollte ich einfach wissen ob ich den PC bzw. die Mainboard aufrüsten kann mit ner GTX 650 TI?  Denn ich kann imom beim besten willen nicht erkennen welche genau es ist oder besser gesagt hab ich zu der Mainboard nix gefunden.  Danke schon einmal im Vorraus hoffe hab das jetzt nicht zu umständlich geschrieben  .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolxd999 (28. März 2014)

Naerio schrieb:


> Hay hab gesehn der Tread ist etwas älter, aber habe genau das gleiche bzw. wollte ich einfach wissen ob ich den PC bzw. die Mainboard aufrüsten kann mit ner GTX 650 TI?  Denn ich kann imom beim besten willen nicht erkennen welche genau es ist oder besser gesagt hab ich zu der Mainboard nix gefunden.  Danke schon einmal im Vorraus hoffe hab das jetzt nicht zu umständlich geschrieben  .
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
So wie ich den Text verstehe, willst du ne 650 Ti einbauen. 
*Rein technisch ist das möglich*, da dein Board nen PCI-E x16 Slot hat (der allerdings belegt ist - die Karte dort [warscheinlich eine Grafikkarte] müsste raus)

Du musst vor dem Kauf aber schauen, ob die 650 Ti von der Länge her in den PC passt, und welches Netzteil du hast.

Davon ab: *Die 650 Ti ist schon recht alt*, würdest du die neu kaufen oder kriegste die günstig gebraucht ?

Neu lohnt die sich nämlich nicht mehr - die günstigsten sind bei ca. 80€ neu - für 100€ gäbs z.B. ne deutlich schnellere R7 260X


----------



## Naerio (28. März 2014)

Also ersteinmal danke dir  ,
netzteil muss eh neues geholt werden ^^ da wird das eher ein Bquiet werden hab damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht .

kurze frage nur noch mal wegen der Graka hab mal gehört das AMD karten wärmer werden bzw eher neigen können durch zu schmoren stimmt das ?


----------



## Herbboy (30. März 2014)

Naerio schrieb:


> Also ersteinmal danke dir  ,
> netzteil muss eh neues geholt werden ^^ da wird das eher ein Bquiet werden hab damit schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht .
> 
> kurze frage nur noch mal wegen der Graka hab mal gehört das AMD karten wärmer werden bzw eher neigen können durch zu schmoren stimmt das ?



Das ist Unsinn. Keine moderne Grafikkarte "schmort durch", außer der Kühler wäre nicht korrekt verbaut, und dann isses ein Garantiefall. Und wenn eine Karte heißer ist als eine andere, muss das auch noch lange nichts negatives sein. Die AMD R9 290er-Serie zB ist so gebaut, dass die rein vom Messwert her im Kern 90 Grad heiß werden DARF, ohne dass es ein Problem ist - d.h. die Karte taktet absichtlich so hoch, bis die 90 Grad erreicht werden. Andere Karten würden bei zB 80 Grad schon Fehler verursachen - man kann da also nicht pauschal sagen, dass eine Karte "zu heiß" ist, nur weil sie zB 80 Grad hat, sondern es hängt immer vom Modell ab.

Aber ne 650 Ti ist echt nix dolles - was versprichst Du Dir denn an Leistung? Und was soll die kosten?


----------

